# Animal search UK anyone used them



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok so you all know about my chihuahuas been taken from me

animal search UK offer a service to help find stolen dogs 

Anyone used them?
They want £300 for 4 hours work plus posters etc

Welcome to Animal Search UK - The UKs Leading Search Service and FREE Website for missing pets


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you tried Dog Lost and Lurcher Search (I know they're not lurchers but they may have some advice)? I've not heard of Animal Search, I know some people charge to help (not sure if Dog Lost do?), but that seems quite pricey, but worth it if they're genuine.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bloody hell thats expensive:gasp: Find out what they do then do it yourself


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Never heard of them and sound liek there just in it for money but then again i suppose by charging money they can get the best infomation through searches that theyd be able to make but i dont know im just rambling on lol

I do hope you find your doggies safe,sound and soon.

I havent been following the other threads as such so i may have missed it but are you dogs microchipped?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It depends what theydo I suppose but will they really be able to do any more than you have done already? If it's a case of checking classified sites etc you have so many people out there looking out for you already.

The main thing has to be media exposure and word of mouth. And you're doing a really good job on both already without paying out all that.

Considering there are free sites out there I can't help but wonder if that's not money-making from people who they know would pay ANYTHING to have their pets returned to them.


----------



## chaz5518 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Animal Search UK - facts*

Hi there,

I am writing with details of Animal Search UK as I work for them as a search co-ordinator. Whilst £300 might seem expensive it is worth bearing in mind exactly what it is we are charging for. The website we run is *completely free of charge* for as long as it takes to find a pet.

The charge comes into play for the search and rescue service which is an optional extrafor anyone who has lost/stolen pets.

The cost takes into account designing the poster and leaflet and implementing any changes an owner may require. Printing these on full colour laser printers and laminating the posters.

If a search is conducted then we must cover our costs to travel to the place of the search and then we conduct x amount of hours search time (normally 3) within the area.

This includes door to door enquiries giving people a chance to contact us on our dedicated **confidential free phone number* *so if someone has awkward news for example knows the person responsible for theft or a road accident etc. If the pet/pets are not found on the day then we continue to take calls 24/7 for as long as it takes.

For further explanation of the service please see our website Welcome to Animal Search UK - The UKs Leading Search Service and FREE Website for missing pets or call our headquarters on 01432 761 406 (9am-9pm 7 days a week)


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

If your dog is insured most premium policies cover costs like this up to £500 so worth checking


----------

